# My New Website



## Dave Connor (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I finally have a website. I put it together myself so it's no piece of artwork but at least I have a place where I can host my music. It's the modern calling card no doubt but I am actually most happy about being able to post whatever music I want so people here at v.i. can have a listen. (I also have a very modest page about my online lessons which is basically contact info.)

There's a fair amount of my music up there categorized on three pages (and even some pictures I took at a session at Todd AO and Warners.)

It's http://www.daveconnor.net (www.daveconnor.net) I'm going to put it in my signature here.

Best,

DC


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 14, 2010)

looks and sounds great!


----------



## Dave Connor (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Craig! Means a lot coming from a pro like you with such a great site (which I recently visited btw.) I've been meaning to call you for some advice and will soon.

DC


----------

